# 2k5 Pathfinder, need help removing center console trim



## Raistlin (Apr 29, 2005)

Does anyone know how to remove the center console trim? And the tray on top of the radio on the dashboard?

Just got a Garmin Nuvi and I want to run the power wire inside the console to either the plug on the lower part of dash or the one in the center armrest.

I am hoping that it is not too hard to get that radio/center console trim off, if anyone knows how or knows of a link please let me know.

Thank you very much.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Raistlin said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the center console trim? And the tray on top of the radio on the dashboard?
> 
> Just got a Garmin Nuvi and I want to run the power wire inside the console to either the plug on the lower part of dash or the one in the center armrest.
> 
> ...


phatg20.com... download the electronic service manual for your 05 Pathfinder.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Just grab the "coin tray thing" from the back (front of vehicle) and dig your fingers in and pull. It will then pop out. Then you will see the philps screw you need to undo, then just pull on the center console to remove the rest. Don't unplug your air bag light unless you disconnect the battery first or it will throw a code.

X


----------



## Raistlin (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I tried theat phatg20.com site but it doesn't look like it is the right site.

I have done some searches on here and found only a small amount of posts. I didn't know that tray popped out so thanks for that info. From what I have read the cup holder area needs to be popped out and the the shift trim needs to pop out in order to get the top part of the center console off, don't know if the radio trim is the same as the lower trim by the 4x4 controls. I don't need to completely remove the trim, just want to feed a power cord down there.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------

